# PROSTATE CANCER?



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im now worried sick!!!!

For the last 2 weeks Ive had trouble peaing.

Instead of having a normal long pea, Im needing to go but can only pea very little, making me go to the toilet non stop. In the last 2 hours ive been to the toilet 8 times and only managing a dribble each time!

One of the guys I work with has not long recovered from prostate cancer, so I just had word with him and he described all the symptoms im having before I told him.

He also said it could be: Benign Prostate Hyper Plasiar.

I need to make an appointment at the doctors and I am sh!tting myself!

Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Are you on cycle? You could have prostate enlargement from aas..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

No mate. my last cycle was 6 months ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

does it hurt? Might be nothing more than a UTI.

GP, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I know it's easy for me to say, but you need to try and chill.

Make an appointment with your Dr and see what he/she says before you start to panic.

Don't try to self diagnose as you'll more than likely get it wrong and convince yourself that you're screwed.

I'm sure it's nothing serious and freaking yourself out isn't going to help you is it?

Keep us posted.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Go to the doctors asap bro. Its prob not cancer but benighn enlargement. It may not even be your prostate at all! Unirary infection etc etc

Just go docs and keep us informed.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

whats UTI


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Unirary tract infection


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Get to the docs asap mate


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

I think its a water infection mate, I had it once before, last for about 2-3 weeks, cant remember exacly as it was a while ago. Best thing you can do is drink alot of water. It also hurt me whilst peeing a little ( a stinging sensation ) and i also went to the toilet like every 5 minutes. But yer go to the doctors just encase mate, best of luck!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Jay, phone the docs right now or I'm gona drive down n drag you there!!!

It's probably nothing but with any C the earlier it's caught the more treatable it is.

Sounds like a UTI to me mate, or maybe an STD ya dirty dawg :lol:


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

As said get yourself checked out mate stressing and being conscious of it could make it worse, There's plenty of things that have similar symptoms more then likely as said a UTI but better to be safe then sorry bud.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

WILL PHONE DOCS NOW AND MAKE AN APPOINTMENT..


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> or maybe an STD ya dirty dawg :lol:


That was my immediate thought :lol: :lol: :lol:

Let us know how you get on, be prepared for finger up your ar$e at docs - so not all doom and gloom :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> That was my immediate thought :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Let us know how you get on, be prepared for finger up your ar$e at docs - so not all doom and gloom :thumbup1:


Good point mate, I'd be cracking one off before you go, he might just hit the sweet spot and you don't want to be cleaning up after yourself in the docs office :lol:


----------



## pete-vtr (Jul 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> That was my immediate thought :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Let us know how you get on, be prepared for finger up your ar$e at docs - so not all doom and gloom :thumbup1:


seriously? why do they need to stick their finger up your **** to see if you have a urine infection :confused1:

doctors will say anything to get what they want these days LOL


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

pete-vtr said:


> seriously? why do they need to stick their finger up your **** to see if you have a urine infection :confused1:
> 
> doctors will say anything to get what they want these days LOL


What - you mean that isn't normal :confused1:

I just drop my draws automatically now when walking into the docs office regardless, thought it was just standard operating procedure. Did wonder last time though why he would want to check my ar$e when it was flu I had

:lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol i pretend to be ill to get fingered 

Jokes


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i pretend to be ill to get fingered
> 
> Jokes


 :lol:

The Raptor: "hello Doc"

Doc: "hello Mr The Raptor, what appears to be the problem"

The Raptor: "its my prostate, giving me serious jip Doc"

Doc: "hmmm, again? 17 times this month, oh well, better safe than sorry"

*snap* as doc puts on latex gloves

The Raptor: "  "


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol i suppose my prostate got 'examined' last night...

There were no Dr's involved :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i suppose my prostate got 'examined' last night...
> 
> There were no Dr's involved :lol:


Just 3 black men


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

This could be a UT or bladder infection, which can sometmes also get into the prostate and take a while to clear even with the right antibiotics. Men can often contract and carry Chlamydia painlessly for a long time and so be unaware, but be infectious to partners.

If it's not an infection, depending on your age it could also be the first sign of malignancy but is far more likely to be Benign Hyperplasia of the Prostate.

A Prostate Specific Antigen test is a reasonable indicator but can be uncertain if any infection is prestent in the body. The old finger test is still used to detect any enlargement.

You should tell your Doc if you have had or regularly enjoy anal stimulation of your prostate (which is not uncommon) as you could simply have temporary or chronic prostatitis, which time or anti-inflammatories can cure.

It'll be interesting if you do have BHP. I believe it's more common in bodybuilders who use gear than is generally known, and seems to occur after a cycle.

This isn't as surprising as may be thought. Moderate doses of testosterone are now used as a prostate treatment rather than estrogen which was long used and may have caused many men harm.

It may be that you can build up a tolerance to testosterone and experience prostate trouble when your levels become low once again.

Or you have very high estrogen levels even on PCT which affect the prostate.

Also very high testosterone levels may themselves over-stimulate the prostate.

Anyway - go to the Doc's asap!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

When you say that you can pee very little, do you mean that it comes out slowly or that if you were to pee in a cup that there would be very little in the cup by the end of it?

Enlargement of the prostate is found in both BPH (BPH means that the prostate is growing and it is not cancerous) and prostate cancer, and prostate cancer is a lot rarer than BPH by quite a way. If one has a family history of males dying young from prostate cancer, then it could be a possibility, however if not and one is under 70, it is not likely IMHO.

I would go to your GP as it could be all sorts of things, however unlikely cancer would be.

All the best,

J


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Joshua

Im peaing slow and very little, just dribbling out when im feelin the sensation of a full bladder.

Rams/Stephen

Its not STD guys coz I aint getting much at home nevermind off any dirty, stinking filthy wh0res! I wish!

Really hope its not cancer as Ive already had cancerous cells removed from the side of my head a few years ago, My mother also had cancer, my father died from it! so I know what cancer is all about.

lets hope doctor gives me good news, and that Im just panicing over nothing!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> This could be a UT or bladder infection, which can sometmes also get into the prostate and take a while to clear even with the right antibiotics. Men can often contract and carry Chlamydia painlessly for a long time and so be unaware, but be infectious to partners.
> 
> If it's not an infection, depending on your age it could also be the first sign of malignancy but is far more likely to be Benign Hyperplasia of the Prostate.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for taking time to eplain all that you have


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey mate, since ive seen this thread pop up ive just made a doc appointment too... for the past six months or so ive had blood in my urine and sperm.. and also sperm in my urine.. which is rather ****ed up (like the proper terminology  )

Hoep all is fine for you mate! Thsi has kidna given me a kick up the backside and made the appointment


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Drum said:


> Hey mate, since ive seen this thread pop up ive just made a doc appointment too... for the past six months or so ive had blood in my urine and sperm.. and also sperm in my urine.. which is rather ****ed up (like the proper terminology  )
> 
> Hoep all is fine for you mate! Thsi has kidna given me a kick up the backside and made the appointment


Dude, why even wait when something like that is happening!? :confused1:

Could have all been sorted now mate


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> Dude, why even wait when something like that is happening!? :confused1:
> 
> Could have all been sorted now mate


I know mate, im silly, but im in my dream job now and i was hoping it would go away, fingers crossed its nothing major that will effect my life...

WIll let people know anyway incase others have similar problems!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

\ said:


> Really hope its not cancer as Ive already had cancerous cells removed from the side of my head a few years ago, My mother also had cancer, my father died from it! so I know what cancer is all about.
> 
> lets hope doctor gives me good news, and that Im just panicing over nothing!


Sorry to hear about the history of Cancer in your family but I'm sure you'll be OK.

I hope this guy at work tried to reassure you rather than just freak you out (disappointing if not......)


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

\ said:


> Dude, why even wait when something like that is happening!? :confused1:


I think that this is just typical of men not liking to go to the Dr's through embarrassment, worry, or denial?

My Dr is Fu*king useless. On the rare occasions I go and see the tw4t I can hardly understand a word he says and he makes me feel like I've wasted his time!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How old are you?

Best thing for BPH I have found is the active ingrediant in Saw Palmetto called Beta Sitosterol, stuff works awesome.

But BPH just does not happen over night.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Righto, stop panicking. Stress leveles will make it worse. Think about it, ever had that ow ffs cannot p1ss when out and about when there's a que forming behind you? Same with BPH.

If you take any amounts of gear, you should take and continue to take "Saw Palmetto Extract" daily. I take this all the time, on gear or off. If it gets bad, then a month on Tamulosin, which can be bought over the counter without a script now will clear the "Symptoms" - but not the cause. BPH is Doctor speak for acknowlaging there is something wrong with your prostate - think when they say "you've got a virus" when you have a chest complaint - but javen't a fcking clue what is wrong with it.

Get to Docs and insist of a month long course of ab's, prefereably "tavanic - levoflaxcin" as it's one a day long lasting and deep penetrating and the most successful ab for prostate infection, which it most likely is, or settle for "Ciproflaxcin" You'll need to tae regular ibruprofen and tamulosin to help the ab's get into your prostate. Also, insist on either a vb3 test( finger in pie hole, milk your prostate whlst taking samples of your wee wee.) or at very least a sperm test BEFORE you start the ab's.

This advice comes from someone who spent months trying to get a doc to believe there was something wrong. Thankfully I had private health cover so got a second consultants opinion and finally got sorted. Have got permanent damage there now as a result of delayed treatment as docs do not like being told by patients they may be wrong.

EDIT

Just thought I'd add, under 35 the doctor will be vey unwilling to test for PSA, which if you are concerned about cancer, then you'll have to push hard for this test. Ow and get a referal immediately to an Urologist


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive spoke to doctor and I now have to go in for examination & blood tests.

I have bupa cover with my Job so I will see what doc says then go private.

Really not looking forward to examintation


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How old are you?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

hackskii said:


> How old are you?


 34 mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jay.32 said:


> 34 mate


Man, put your mind at ease, its not likely to be cancer at your age, probably not even BPH, if it was anything to your prostate it would be prostatitis.

My buddy had that and cleared it up with cipro.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Ive spoke to doctor and I now have to go in for examination & blood tests.
> 
> I have bupa cover with my Job so I will see what doc says then go private.
> 
> Really not looking forward to examintation


You should be fine mate, tbh prostate issues is something that concern me on AAS... last time i used Masteron it gave me cramp in my prostate every mow and then? Not sure what that was about but it didn't feel good

Hope your ok anyway bud


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Ive spoke to doctor and I now have to go in for examination & blood tests.
> 
> I have bupa cover with my Job so I will see what doc says then go private.
> 
> Really not looking forward to examintation


Should have insisted on antibiotics . It is best practise anyway to give a months course just to be sure with prostatisis type problems. Go back and see your gp and demand them. Longer you wait, longer to fix.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks to you all for your advice, really apreciated.

Im trying to keep a cool head and not think the worst, but at the end of the day when its happening to yourself! we all think the worst.

Got appointment next tuesday for examination & blood tests.

Hopefully it will just be something very minor.


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

I still beleive its a urine infection, they get that checked at a gum clinic alongside for STD's but it does take a week for results, just another thing you could try.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

vitty said:


> *I still beleive its a urine infection*, they get that checked at a gum clinic alongside for STD's but it does take a week for results, just another thing you could try.


 I hope so Vitty!


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

Its just sounds alot like what i had, even though it was a while ago but going to the toilet every five minutes and peeing very little is the same symptoms I had, even though it felt like my bladder was bursting , it also slightly burned whilst urinating. Its hard mate but try to keep calm, majority of the time when you worry the most it turns out the littlest of things! fingers crossed for ya pal


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheers pal


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks to you all for your advice, really apreciated.
> 
> Im trying to keep a cool head and not think the worst, but at the end of the day when its happening to yourself! we all think the worst.
> 
> ...


How did you get on bro?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thankfully got the all clear! Just an infection!

It was all very scarey though


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

probably caught from those sheep mate.

Be careful in future.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

You only went for the finger up the jacksy didn't you 

lol good news mate!!!!


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Great news mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rudedog said:


> Great news mate





J.E said:


> probably caught from those sheep mate.
> 
> Be careful in future.


Cancer is not an STD mate:cursing:

Thanks Rudedog


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Glad to hear this turned out O.K.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Glad to hear everything is OK mate, sure is scary 5hit when you hear the C word.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Thankfully got the all clear! *Just an infection!*
> 
> It was all very scarey though


you've been sticking your dicky into something icky

:lol: :lol:


----------

